# 2007 Altima Complete navigation system



## ITR633 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, so I am getting rid of the complete factory system in my altima. It is in pristine condition and will come complete with dash pieces and radio (minus the speakers). What is a good asking price? I figured around a grand would be reasonable, but couldnt find anything to benchmark. Thanks in advance.


----------

